# cant get .Net framework 3.5 SP1 to install.



## dust489 (Jul 1, 2014)

So, my problem right now is that I need .Net framework 3.5 SP1 to play a couple of games (ghost recon phantoms and The mighty quest for epic loot). I have checked, and i don't believe it is already on my PC. the real problem is, when i download it from the Microsoft website and try to install is, nothing happens. any help would be appreciated


----------



## Dolphin365 (Jun 18, 2014)

For this you try these steps :

* Once again check the programs list in the control panel and 

* if you see the .Net framework 3.5 in the list, close all your programs and reboot your system

* Now open the games and see.

If this doesnt work out,

* Go to this link Download Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 from Official Microsoft Download Center 

* Download the file and install it

* Reboot your computer

* Now try out playing games. 

Regards
Dolphin365


----------

